# most durable 3d fat shaft



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

What is the most durable line cutting arrow out there for 3d? Looking for opinions from guys that have tried multiple arrows out. What about points to go with them


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am having good luck with the harvestime redemptions but on the ranges I think one of the gold tip offerings is the most talked about toughest offerings. I think it is the xxx. I shot the xjammers and they are accurate but brittle and I hated them for that. If you sign up for black eagle you can get their fat offering for 125 dollars and that includes points and nocks and nock inserts. I am thinking about doing the black eagle staff shooter thing for that price even though I don't like being a staff shooter.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Goldtip Triple X's are good from what I've heard and I like the Fatboys I used to shoot.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Easton Fatboys...I have used them for years...Awesome arrows!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Just went with Fullbores and they have been taking a beating, they fly great so far I'm happy with them.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I was shooting Victory but they broke easy. Light shaft but to fragile.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I have been shooting the Magnum .350 and have had nothing but good things happen. I shoot 100 grain full bore bullet points from pro Points and use the full bore g nock bushings. I have shot the back out of a carbon express with a bulldog collar and shot the arrow on the next target. The only arrow I trash is when i shoot the back out of mine or someone else does. Great arrow for the weight and size. Bought two dozen and after 3d season I have 18 left. Messed up two when trying to remove fletchings and the other two the back got ripped up


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Gold Tip X-Cutters. Shot mine all 3D season and only broke one. Very durable.


----------



## schneid71 (Mar 28, 2011)

I broke a Full Bore this year by hitting a small twig close to the target, the arrow went in the target at a 45 degree angle and broke from the force of hitting the target like that. Do like how they shoot though.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

xcutter,30x,or xxx shafts are the toughest out there.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

toughest arrow is the GT, i am shoting the new Victory x ringer and they fly amazing but have broke a few shooting into target and hitting the stake. But the new ice on them is amazing also dont need woodys glue for them


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Meant Woodys lub on them

The new ICE coatin is amazing, they pull rt out


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fatboys are the way to go..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I shot all year and only trashed 8 XXX's. I beat the fire out of my shafts too. 

No "mystery" breaks either. They either splintered on the back from impact or in the beginning i had a tip/glue problem and cracked the tips on a couple from blowing the points out.



typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

gold tip shafts for sure


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

was shooting fatboys now 30x pros lovem both


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Fatboys have always been good for me. Very tough, durable, good shooting arrow.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Try the new Black Eagles...they appear to be quite durable. Used Fat Boys, but have switched to BE Challengers...they group a bit tighter for me and appear to be every bit as durable if not more so....and CHEAPER.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Gold Tip Triple X


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Black eagle magnums fly great and are super tough for a light weight shaft and for half of this year i've not broken a single one except for 3 robin hoods. 2 national event wins including the classic and asa shooter of the year and the price is the best in the industry. What else could you ask for?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Goldtip Xcutters

Tough as nails and light weight.
DB


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Probably not going to find a tougher arrow than anything GT makes, they have that part down fo sho.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

The new Black Eagles are very popular now. I know a lot of people shooting the Magnums and Challengers. Plus you can get them in spine instead of having to go with just stiff. I have heard the popular thing is Magnums for ASA and Challengers for IBO.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

I have god luck with the fat boys, only broke one this year


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jgean said:


> I was shooting Victory but they broke easy. Light shaft but to fragile.


I have NEVER HAD a Victory arrow break hitting the target.....NEVER.....


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Another vote for Easton Fatboys.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a generality.....................heavier shafts are tougher. All things being equal, which they never are, sturdier shafts weigh more since they have thicker walls. Generally Gold Tips shafts aren't the lightest in a particular size and that may be the reason they have a reputation of being sturdy. Personally, I haven't had a problem with Carbon Express CXL's but I have a real short draw. They are a lighter weight shaft and one of the more expensive. Like many I've had no problem with Fatboys.


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

Fatboys!!!!!


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

I started shooting Easton Fat Boys a few months ago and really like them. I will also use them for indoors.


----------



## Hunt 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

GT 22s are a great shaft, I have also had good luck with the fatboys


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

gt 22, seems the bigger the shaft the thinner the walls


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The 22's are surprisingly durable for their weight. I shot them all year for field and only trashed a couple.


----------



## 10X10 (Sep 3, 2012)

I use Easton Fatboys with 80 grain tips. Very pleased.


----------



## 10X10 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, forgot I shoot a 500 spine with the tips.


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

goldtip 22's are the most durable arrow that i have shot, not really a line cutter but i will take durability any day


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

fat boys!


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

my gold tip x-cutters seem to be pretty tough i aint broke one yet


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Gold Tip X-Cutters!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

TerryJr said:


> Gold Tip X-Cutters!!
> 
> Terry Jr.


I respect your 2 cents, but my experience with x cutters was not good and not sure why, they shot good but past 30 yards they were critical and I shot more zeros with x cutters than than any other arrow or the last 7 yrs


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been using the victory x ringers HV350s with a 65 grain point. My FOC is 13.5% I have only broke one this year, but they are a little on the fragile side. I don't recommend using them indoors. They will push the insert up into the arrow shaft. I also use the pin knocks on them that alot of people hate.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

Gold Tip = Tough
Gold Tip = Straight
Gold Tip = Fast

Answer = Gold Tip


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

bullseye-rod said:


> Gold Tip = Tough
> Gold Tip = Straight
> Gold Tip = Fast
> 
> Answer = Gold Tip


agreed


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gold Tips... always had a problem w/ the fatboys.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

what gold tip fat shafts for a apex 7 27.5 60?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

scott*devin said:


> what gold tip fat shafts for a apex 7 27.5 60?


pro 22 with 90-100 gr


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends on Indoor vs. Outdoor. You can't go wrong running the Pro Series 22's in almost any situation.


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

jwolfe78 said:


> Gold Tips... always had a problem w/ the fatboys.


im the opposite as far as fat shafts go fatboys with 80 grain tip use 3d and indoor and had good success . x cutters never worked that good .or the popular pro22. as far as skinny arrows go gold tips are very good for me hunting or 3d


----------

